# Need help with allergies



## Bodhi&Lexi (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello, I have two dogs, Bodhi an american bulldog, and Lexi an american bulldog / boxer / bull mastif mix. Ever since I got Lexi at 7 weeks old she has been a scratcher.. she sometimes goes as far as drawing blood. She scratches and bites, chews, and licks untill shes raw.. mostly on her belly / front arm pit area / feet. I recently got an allergy test done on her. She is allergic to so many things that I cant remember all without the actual paperwork but for starters, lamb, turkey, sweet potato, wheat, barley, corn, cows milk, egg, potato, soy beans, yeast, and rice is borderline. I am currently switching her from Natural balance sweet potato and fish to their duck and potato recipe. The new duck food is giving her horrible gas and it is also making my boy itch his arm pit area till its red. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I have tried to research this on my own and there are so many options and most seem to either have something shes allergic to in them... or cost WAY too much ($80 a bag) to feed to two large dogs. Thanks.
(Oh.. shes currently getting allergy shots for the non-food allergies. )


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOW, so many allergies!

Have you considered feeding raw??
With allergies, especially so MANY food alergies raw would be my first and #1 suggestion.
Where do you live?
(For pricing and ideas.)


----------



## Bodhi&Lexi (Jan 18, 2012)

I live in Killeen, Texas. I am open to ANY suggestions. Im not really sure what exactly a raw diet would be.. is it just raw meat?? Cause honestly that might be cheaper than some of the dry foods i have tried.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Bodhi&Lexi said:


> I live in Killeen, Texas. I am open to ANY suggestions. Im not really sure what exactly a raw diet would be.. is it just raw meat?? Cause honestly that might be cheaper than some of the dry foods i have tried.


Prey Model Raw is what most of us raw feeders here feed, you can find a TON of info in the "raw feeding" section here, as well as on www.preymodelraw.com(ran by 2 of our members!:thumb

The slight overlay is mostly meat(about 80%,) some bone(about 10%,) and some organs(about 10% with half of that being liver.)

I feed all 5 of my dogs, and both cats raw...there are a TON of us raw feeders here and we are all more then willing to help out newbies!:biggrin:

The best part of the who allergy tests and raw feeding is that allergy tests that vets do are with cooked proteins which tend to effect differently...so most dogs who test "allergic" to specific meats are actually fine on them raw!:thumb:

Anyways...feel free to poke around in the raw section...and check out that link...feel free to ask questions, start a thread over in the raw section!!:thumb:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just wanted to say "Ditto" to what Abi said. If your interested come on over to the raw section! We'd love to have you! :becky:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I was dealing with allergies with my French Bulldog which lead me to feeding "raw". I promise, it will give you and your dogs relief! You'll never look back except to ask yourself...why you didn't do this a long time ago. Raw is more affordable than feeding kibble, premade raw or homemade. One word...godsend!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

From what it looks like, most everything your dog is allergic to are common allergens for dogs which are used in lots of commercial dog foods. With raw, you will have none of that. None of the corn, soy, wheat, potato etc.... Raw is meat, bone and organ only. No fillers, no junk nothing. Just pure natural nutrition. I think if you start raw, you will be amazed at the difference!!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Remember vaccines can cause allergies as well. 


Environmental causes of allergies include toxins from poor quality foods, pesticides such as flea and worm medications, fertilizers, drugs, vaccines, bacteria, parasites, heavy metals and more. Your dog’s body also creates its own toxins on a daily basis, as the by-products of food digestion and regular metabolism are released.

A New Look At Canine Allergies | Dogs Naturally Magazine

woudl also look into raw but but if not go with cooler foods. 
How Does Traditional Chinese Medicine Work? | Introduction to Traditional Chinese Medicine | InformIT


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate it when my dogs itch. I have skin itchy problems myself and it sometimes drives me insane. 

I have one dog who is allergic to alot of processed meat but not raw meat. Funny how cooking changes the whole structure of the thing.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

If you go raw (highly recommend :smile you probably live close enough to Austin.
I've read about their co-op and looks like a great one; distance matters since the co-op requires you to be able to pick up your orders on a weeknight (if that's when bulk orders are received).


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I too was dealing with a puppy that had really bad allergy troubles with food. After reading about the raw diet, I took the plunge. That was over 2yrs ago. I still have environmental allergies that we deal with; but those are minimal in comparison. Check out the links in the post above, and poke around the various post in the raw section. I bet you will be surprised to see how many of us dealt with the same issues. I know I was amazed to read how many people went thru the same things as me. 
We are here to help with any questions you may have.


----------

